# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Demütiger Mark Hamill bereut seine Kritik



## AndreLinken (28. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Demütiger Mark Hamill bereut seine Kritik * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Demütiger Mark Hamill bereut seine Kritik *


----------



## Wutruus (28. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich gibt es viele, die Hamills Kritik äuerst ärgerlich finden dürften und im schlimmsten Fall beeinflusst es sogar direkt die Verkaufszahlen.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich, dass Hamill nicht zurückrudern sollte. Immerhin hat er ja tatsächlich nicht den ganzen Film schlechtgeredet, obwohl der Film tatsächlich genug Schwächen dafür aufweist.

Wenn allerdings der Schauspieler eines Charakters ankommt und sagt, dass der Charakter etwas nicht tun würde, dass es nicht mehr der Charakter sei und dass es tatsächlich so ziemlich alle Entscheidungen des Charakters im Film betrifft...
Dann hätten diverse Schreiberlinge schon ihre Konsequenzen daraus ziehen müssen, meiner Meinung nach. Stattdessen wird höchste Ignoranz bewiesen und der Unsinn durchgeprügelt.

Die ganze Sache ist aus einer Vielzahl an Gründen sehr unschön.


----------



## arrgh (29. Dezember 2017)

Interessante Kehrtwende. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2017)

*Star Wars: Episode 8 - Demütiger Mark Hamill bereut seine Kritik*

Naja aber mal ehrlich: Welche Rolle will man Mark Hamill denn in Star Wars noch geben ? Einen jungen Skywalker hatten wir schon in Ep. IV bis VI. Ein Spin off macht da keinen Sinn. Oder will man ihn zeigen wie er Wombat-Ratten abknallt ? Aber dazu ist Mark viel zu alt. Die Rolle müßte dann eh ein anderer übernehmen. Eine Storyline nach Ep. VIII kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Und selbst für eine Storyline in der Phase zwischen Ep. VI und VII ist Mark inzwischen auch zu alt. Der Charakter/Darsteller ist für das SW-Franchise eh tot. Und einem Mark Hamill in einem SW-Film einen anderen Charakter spielen zu lassen halte ich für äußerst suboptimal.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Dezember 2017)

Fähnchen im Wind.


----------



## Dai-shi (29. Dezember 2017)

Wahrscheinlich hat Disney damit gedroht, dass er nicht im nächsten Teil mitspielen darf ...Oh Wait ... ^^


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Geruch... hat so eine dezente Note von PR, aber vielleicht werde ich auch langsam zum Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## TobiWan82 (29. Dezember 2017)

Disney macht ja nicht nur SW. Ich kann mir bei ihrer Marktmacht vorstellen, dass man sich als Schauspieler sich es nicht mit ihnen verscherzen möchte.

Ich versteh aber auch nicht wieso viele der Meinung sind, dass Mark Hamill in irgendeiner Weise die Kompetenzen hat darüber zu urteilen wie sich Luke im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt. Eigentlich ist alles was von ihm kommt Fanfiction und Wunschdenken. 

Er hat gut geschauspielert im 8, Teil, aber man konnte auch sehen, dass mit seiner Physis nicht viel mehr zu erreichen war ohne CGI. Daher war ich schon ganz zufrieden mit dem was sie daraus gemacht haben.


----------



## Sorenhuhn (29. Dezember 2017)

Geldgieriger Sack.


----------

